# I don't know if I can take Windows....



## iamwhatiseem

So unfortunately I dropped my laptop while going down the stairs, over the banister...it didn't survive. 
So I bought a reasonable replacement..on sale for $329...Lenova ideapad 100-IBD...8GB ram, Intel i3.
I don't need raw power, but I know better than to buy an "underpowered" laptop with Windows because I will lose hair.
 So after a week now, not sure I can take Win10. With Linux I am so used to the 1-2 second wakeup time...not the 5-6 second wakeup time...then the unnecessary screen that comes up and you have to hit a key for the login screen (what is the purpose of the first screen? drives me nuts)
  Steam had froze the whole PC twice, never happened with Linux....
I get a work call where i need to look at email, open the laptop...what's this???  New features??...what..CRAP it "updated" and I can't do anything...till almost 10 minutes later....WTF Microsoft???  Get it right...ask first by default!!! 
   Not looking good for keeping Windows...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

WTF??  On Windows 10 you cannot stop automatic updates???????
Only way is to set your network to "metered connection"....anyone done this? Any other ill effects of doing this?
I really hate automatic updates for the above post reason....dammit


----------



## JakeStarkey

MS, the gnostic of operating systems.  A ghost in the machine, heh.  You are in appropriate virtual hands, heh.

Just having fun.

Steam?  Have you considered buying an older model with all of the operating systems (except 10) for your games.


----------



## Iceweasel

Can you install Linux on that model? I'd like to get a laptop but they all have windows or osx. I'm not going back to either.


----------



## midcan5

I backed out of windows 10 on my primary PC. It's buggy and every time I went into airplane mode the darn thing wouldn't restart wifi. I guess Microsoft wants to get away from supporting so many operating systems, but I see too another effort to monopolize PC operating systems. The PC I left 10 on exhibits odd behaviors with various browsers and applications.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Iceweasel said:


> Can you install Linux on that model? I'd like to get a laptop but they all have windows or osx. I'm not going back to either.



I have little doubt I will go that route...it is beyond ridiculous. 
And another thing...when the computer setup, I said NO to "enhance my experience with ad identity" also knows as...we are Microsoft and we will sell what you do on this computer to make money.
I also said NO to Cortona...which is nothing more than an ad building machine, right there in black and white it clearly says it will record and sell every inquiry you make to "enhance your ad experience"...so it didn't install right? After all I said NO right?....but noooo it still runs in the background eating between 25-36 MB of RAM for no reason whatsoever. In fact...even with 8 GB of ram right now with nothing but Firefox running - 29% of the memory is eaten by a plethora of processes - and i deleted the bloatware.
  Jesus - how do people take this shit?


----------



## Iceweasel

iamwhatiseem said:


> Jesus - how do people take this shit?


I think it took many years of conditioning. I can remember trying to stay sane on many occasions.


----------



## Ringel05

I'm sticking with 7 until it's no longer supported then it's Linux for me.  I already switched this laptop over to Ubuntu, switched back to 7 but had issues with authentication so it has Ubuntu back on it now.   
The wife's laptop and my gaming desktop is Win 10 with all the bloatware removed and telemetry disabled, still can't shut off the auto updates and one caused a real problem.  About a month ago it updated and rebooted, and rebooted, and rebooted, had to do a reset wiping out all my personal programs but saving the configurations, saved games etc.  That was weird.  It still has 10 on it for now and the only problem I currently have with it is the mouse cursor will not show itself until I offer it some cheese........ I have to right or left click to get it to appear.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I see what they are doing making the updates basically mandatory...but they do it the stupid way.... it would be one thing to make only security and high priority updates mandatory and everything else elective. It would NOT be difficult to do that. But since when has Microsoft ever gave a rats ass about user concerns??

Oh - also...I do not use Edge...but for some reason it still runs in the background as well as 7-8 child processes...even though you don't use it!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And another thing...getting stuck at the start screen...(the useless screen that first appears that you have to hit the spacebar to go to the login screen...this has happened 5-6 times now. Go ahead and Google "Windows 10 stuck at start screen"...must be a million people having the same damn issue for months now.
And Microsoft in their usual blazing fast support response: nothing.


----------



## Iceweasel

I don't even know what y'all are talking about ....and I'm glad.

sorry, I feel your pain!


----------



## Pogo

iamwhatiseem said:


> So unfortunately I dropped my laptop while going down the stairs, over the banister...it didn't survive.
> So I bought a reasonable replacement..on sale for $329...Lenova ideapad 100-IBD...8GB ram, Intel i3.
> I don't need raw power, but I know better than to buy an "underpowered" laptop with Windows because I will lose hair.
> So after a week now, not sure I can take Win10. With Linux I am so used to the 1-2 second wakeup time...not the 5-6 second wakeup time...then the unnecessary screen that comes up and you have to hit a key for the login screen (what is the purpose of the first screen? drives me nuts)
> Steam had froze the whole PC twice, never happened with Linux....
> I get a work call where i need to look at email, open the laptop...what's this???  New features??...what..CRAP it "updated" and I can't do anything...till almost 10 minutes later....WTF Microsoft???  Get it right...ask first by default!!!
> Not looking good for keeping Windows...



I've got a Widows 8 (it was Win 7 when I bought it until the stealth-in-the-dead-of-night creeps "updated" it without my permission) that -- still functions but has been overworked to the point of annoyingly corrupted drivers.  But rather than wipe everything out and reinstall Windblows as my computer guy advised, or buy a new system that would inevitably saddle me with Windblows "enough-is-enough" 10, I found several used laptops on eBay that had been wiped back to factory with Windblows 8.  Picked one up for under $100 that is virtually the same machine, started loading my stuff on it and put it to work. 

So far it's been a lifesaver and done everything I've asked of it.  Ninety bucks.


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So unfortunately I dropped my laptop while going down the stairs, over the banister...it didn't survive.
> So I bought a reasonable replacement..on sale for $329...Lenova ideapad 100-IBD...8GB ram, Intel i3.
> I don't need raw power, but I know better than to buy an "underpowered" laptop with Windows because I will lose hair.
> So after a week now, not sure I can take Win10. With Linux I am so used to the 1-2 second wakeup time...not the 5-6 second wakeup time...then the unnecessary screen that comes up and you have to hit a key for the login screen (what is the purpose of the first screen? drives me nuts)
> Steam had froze the whole PC twice, never happened with Linux....
> I get a work call where i need to look at email, open the laptop...what's this???  New features??...what..CRAP it "updated" and I can't do anything...till almost 10 minutes later....WTF Microsoft???  Get it right...ask first by default!!!
> Not looking good for keeping Windows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Widows 8 (it was Win 7 when I bought it until the stealth-in-the-dead-of-night creeps "updated" it without my permission) that -- still functions but has been overworked to the point of annoyingly corrupted drivers.  But rather than wipe everything out and reinstall Windblows as my computer guy advised, or buy a new system that would inevitably saddle me with Windblows "enough-is-enough" 10, I found several used laptops on eBay that had been wiped back to factory with Windblows 8.  Picked one up for under $100 that is virtually the same machine, started loading my stuff on it and put it to work.
> 
> So far it's been a lifesaver and done everything I've asked of it.  Ninety bucks.
Click to expand...

Windows 8?  Thanks, no thanks, despised 8 with a passion, thought Win 10 would be better but no, the idiots at Microsoft thought combining 8 and 7, cramming it with bloatware and disguising adware as an OS would make everyone happy........


----------



## Pogo

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So unfortunately I dropped my laptop while going down the stairs, over the banister...it didn't survive.
> So I bought a reasonable replacement..on sale for $329...Lenova ideapad 100-IBD...8GB ram, Intel i3.
> I don't need raw power, but I know better than to buy an "underpowered" laptop with Windows because I will lose hair.
> So after a week now, not sure I can take Win10. With Linux I am so used to the 1-2 second wakeup time...not the 5-6 second wakeup time...then the unnecessary screen that comes up and you have to hit a key for the login screen (what is the purpose of the first screen? drives me nuts)
> Steam had froze the whole PC twice, never happened with Linux....
> I get a work call where i need to look at email, open the laptop...what's this???  New features??...what..CRAP it "updated" and I can't do anything...till almost 10 minutes later....WTF Microsoft???  Get it right...ask first by default!!!
> Not looking good for keeping Windows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Widows 8 (it was Win 7 when I bought it until the stealth-in-the-dead-of-night creeps "updated" it without my permission) that -- still functions but has been overworked to the point of annoyingly corrupted drivers.  But rather than wipe everything out and reinstall Windblows as my computer guy advised, or buy a new system that would inevitably saddle me with Windblows "enough-is-enough" 10, I found several used laptops on eBay that had been wiped back to factory with Windblows 8.  Picked one up for under $100 that is virtually the same machine, started loading my stuff on it and put it to work.
> 
> So far it's been a lifesaver and done everything I've asked of it.  Ninety bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 8?  Thanks, no thanks, despised 8 with a passion, thought Win 10 would be better but no, the idiots at Microsoft thought combining 8 and 7, cramming it with bloatware and disguising adware as an OS would make everyone happy........
Click to expand...


Oh I agree, but at least I was able to renew and refresh without going to the degradation of 10.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Where is Bliepreister anyway - telling us how wrong we all are?
I read today where Windows 10 is supposed to be the last Windows release forever. This is it. "Upgrades and changes" will happen automatically, as Windows turns itself over to a "continual improvement" model.
Haha...yeah like this is going to happen!! 
Once again I see Microsoft has made yet another bad decision. This forced adware and data collection model will be the undoing of Windows as the top OS. And I have never said this before mind you. 
 Forcing upgrades that trashes what you were working on, breaks your system and freezes your PC at random will not be acceptable and finally your average PC user will start looking at alternatives.
  Apple overtook Microsoft as the worlds most valuable tech company several years ago, and now Apple and Linux just might overtake the PC operating system stranglehold M$ has.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Where is Bliepreister anyway - telling us how wrong we all are?
> I read today where Windows 10 is supposed to be the last Windows release forever. This is it. "Upgrades and changes" will happen automatically, as Windows turns itself over to a "continual improvement" model.
> Haha...yeah like this is going to happen!!
> Once again I see Microsoft has made yet another bad decision. This forced adware and data collection model will be the undoing of Windows as the top OS. And I have never said this before mind you.
> Forcing upgrades that trashes what you were working on, breaks your system and freezes your PC at random will not be acceptable and finally your average PC user will start looking at alternatives.
> Apple overtook Microsoft as the worlds most valuable tech company several years ago, and now Apple and Linux just might overtake the PC operating system stranglehold M$ has.


I seriously doubt it will be their undoing as most people are computer illiterate and will make do with anything Microsoft foists on them because they don't know any better.  Mac fans have been accepting this OS (adware/spyware) model from Apple for decades and aren't complaining..........


----------



## JakeStarkey

I took on 8 with a new computer, had to put the 7 patch on, get rid of extraneous issue non-germane to me, and have doing OK.

The discussion on 10 is making me consider going to apple in the new year.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Bliepreister anyway - telling us how wrong we all are?
> I read today where Windows 10 is supposed to be the last Windows release forever. This is it. "Upgrades and changes" will happen automatically, as Windows turns itself over to a "continual improvement" model.
> Haha...yeah like this is going to happen!!
> Once again I see Microsoft has made yet another bad decision. This forced adware and data collection model will be the undoing of Windows as the top OS. And I have never said this before mind you.
> Forcing upgrades that trashes what you were working on, breaks your system and freezes your PC at random will not be acceptable and finally your average PC user will start looking at alternatives.
> Apple overtook Microsoft as the worlds most valuable tech company several years ago, and now Apple and Linux just might overtake the PC operating system stranglehold M$ has.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt it will be their undoing as most people are computer illiterate and will make do with anything Microsoft foists on them because they don't know any better.  Mac fans have been accepting this OS (adware/spyware) model from Apple for decades and aren't complaining..........
Click to expand...


It's not so much the forced spyware that basically turns your PC into a data mining machine...your right people have no idea what that even is..and if they don't see it - they don't know it is there.
What I am referring to is the forced updates on EVERYTHING. Microsoft is notorious for buggy upgrades  -- imagine you go to work Monday morning and no one in the office can use their computer. Every computer is froze solid and is stuck in perpetual upgrade loop...imagine at home you install that new sandbox game and spent hours working up your character and Microsoft reboots your computer at 2am and wipes out 7 hours of playing. Imagine at an office and no one can open Word Documents because M$ updated it "for you" and the app is broke.
All of these things will happen. And that might be the undoing of M$.


----------



## Ringel05

JakeStarkey said:


> I took on 8 with a new computer, had to put the 7 patch on, get rid of extraneous issue non-germane to me, and have doing OK.
> 
> The discussion on 10 is making me consider going to apple in the new year.


If you go Apple you might want to consider going Hackentosh, that way you can have a "Mac" without paying the outrageous price Apple wants.
Last night I booted up my other desktop, yup it woke up to "This is not a genuine copy"  even though I had put the original Win 7 disc in that I had bought for it over a month ago.  It's now running Kubuntu, the same Kubuntu that will not load on my laptop for some reason.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Bliepreister anyway - telling us how wrong we all are?
> I read today where Windows 10 is supposed to be the last Windows release forever. This is it. "Upgrades and changes" will happen automatically, as Windows turns itself over to a "continual improvement" model.
> Haha...yeah like this is going to happen!!
> Once again I see Microsoft has made yet another bad decision. This forced adware and data collection model will be the undoing of Windows as the top OS. And I have never said this before mind you.
> Forcing upgrades that trashes what you were working on, breaks your system and freezes your PC at random will not be acceptable and finally your average PC user will start looking at alternatives.
> Apple overtook Microsoft as the worlds most valuable tech company several years ago, and now Apple and Linux just might overtake the PC operating system stranglehold M$ has.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt it will be their undoing as most people are computer illiterate and will make do with anything Microsoft foists on them because they don't know any better.  Mac fans have been accepting this OS (adware/spyware) model from Apple for decades and aren't complaining..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so much the forced spyware that basically turns your PC into a data mining machine...your right people have no idea what that even is..and if they don't see it - they don't know it is there.
> What I am referring to is the forced updates on EVERYTHING. Microsoft is notorious for buggy upgrades  -- imagine you go to work Monday morning and no one in the office can use their computer. Every computer is froze solid and is stuck in perpetual upgrade loop...imagine at home you install that new sandbox game and spent hours working up your character and Microsoft reboots your computer at 2am and wipes out 7 hours of playing. Imagine at an office and no one can open Word Documents because M$ updated it "for you" and the app is broke.
> All of these things will happen. And that might be the undoing of M$.
Click to expand...

They'll do what they always do and blame the computer, server, other (non-M$) proprietary software and chide everyone for not using OneDrive.........  Ultimately M$ wants to become Apple like in their approach with apps, at least that's what it looks like with Win 10 so they don't want anyone using anything that is not offered by M$ or it's affiliates.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I didn't think it was possible for M$ to be anymore tyrannical...Windows 10 you would think was designed by North Korea.
So...Cortana...you know the user data mining machine masked as a cool voice helper?
Like I said before, even with answering NO on Windows setup to use Cortana...it still runs in the background eating 39MB of RAM doing absolutely nothing. So reading up on this - Cortana is considered by Microsoft as a "core part of the OS"...how convenient and how very Microsoft to think everyone is stupid enough to accept that answer. Of course it isn't a core part of the OS. They want to leave it on so they can say "12,000,000 people use Cortana everyday!"
Same with Microsoft's new browser Edge...even though it isn't even launched, child Edge processes are still running....for what purpose???


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Oh....so I look at my network history by app...well...Cortana has sent 7 MB of data from my laptop in a week!! ..Jesus..Do you know how much data 7 MB is?? So I started researching this and finding out M$ 
does indeed record keystrokes...email addresses you use...programs you install and what you do with that program...internet usage, including sites visited, how long you stay there and what you type on that site.

*Forbes....Quoting Microsoft...*
1. “[When you] open a file, we may collect information about the file, the application used to open the file, and how long it takes and use it for purposes such as improving performance”

2. “[When you] enter text, we may collect typed characters and use them for purposes such as improving autocomplete and spellcheck features.”

In short: Microsoft can view your existing files and keylog everything you type when you create new ones. Use Windows 10 and you are agreeing to give access to all your data to the company.

Yes this is an operating system which can listen to everything you say, read everything you own and track everything you write and click.


----------



## Kat

iamwhatiseem said:


> WTF??  On Windows 10 you cannot stop automatic updates???????
> Only way is to set your network to "metered connection"....anyone done this? Any other ill effects of doing this?
> I really hate automatic updates for the above post reason....dammit





You can go in and set it to notify you to set a time to do the update. Hen you do it when you want, and can delete what you want.
Microsoft said they set things to auto because they wanted to make sure W10 stays up to date..


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Kat said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??  On Windows 10 you cannot stop automatic updates???????
> Only way is to set your network to "metered connection"....anyone done this? Any other ill effects of doing this?
> I really hate automatic updates for the above post reason....dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go in and set it to notify you to set a time to do the update. Hen you do it when you want, and can delete what you want.
> Microsoft said they set things to auto because they wanted to make sure W10 stays up to date..
Click to expand...


What do you mean delete what you want? The updates are mandatory - all of them.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Where is Bliepreister anyway - telling us how wrong we all are?
> I read today where Windows 10 is supposed to be the last Windows release forever. This is it. "Upgrades and changes" will happen automatically, as Windows turns itself over to a "continual improvement" model.
> Haha...yeah like this is going to happen!!
> Once again I see Microsoft has made yet another bad decision. This forced adware and data collection model will be the undoing of Windows as the top OS. And I have never said this before mind you.
> Forcing upgrades that trashes what you were working on, breaks your system and freezes your PC at random will not be acceptable and finally your average PC user will start looking at alternatives.
> Apple overtook Microsoft as the worlds most valuable tech company several years ago, and now Apple and Linux just might overtake the PC operating system stranglehold M$ has.


You are not entirely wrong but also not right.
Windows 10 is not the greatest OS, true. Many suffer freezes. But if you would take action instead of complaining here, you would have noted that Windows is not a piece of concrete but can be modified.
For example, if you don´t like mandatory updates, disable Windows Update (you have to enable it every time you want to install an update) or use the Windows Update KB3073930 which allows you to hide updates so that they won´t be installed.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Bliepreister anyway - telling us how wrong we all are?
> I read today where Windows 10 is supposed to be the last Windows release forever. This is it. "Upgrades and changes" will happen automatically, as Windows turns itself over to a "continual improvement" model.
> Haha...yeah like this is going to happen!!
> Once again I see Microsoft has made yet another bad decision. This forced adware and data collection model will be the undoing of Windows as the top OS. And I have never said this before mind you.
> Forcing upgrades that trashes what you were working on, breaks your system and freezes your PC at random will not be acceptable and finally your average PC user will start looking at alternatives.
> Apple overtook Microsoft as the worlds most valuable tech company several years ago, and now Apple and Linux just might overtake the PC operating system stranglehold M$ has.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not entirely wrong but also not right.
> Windows 10 is not the greatest OS, true. Many suffer freezes. But if you would take action instead of complaining here, you would have noted that Windows is not a piece of concrete but can be modified.
> For example, if you don´t like mandatory updates, disable Windows Update (you have to enable it every time you want to install an update) or use the Windows Update KB3073930 which allows you to hide updates so that they won´t be installed.
Click to expand...


There you are! 
Unless I am reading something wrong - I keep seeing the word "temporarily" stops updates and/or driver updates. At the same time - about 1-200 users would have half the knowledge do do this. 
I am sure Geeksquad and company LOOOOOVE Windows 10.
 I have also been reading up on installing Linux with Win10...and M$ has taken the difficulty further since apparently a Windows update may overwrite the MBR...gee...wonder why? 

  Meantime...at least 3/4 the time I have to hit ctrl-alt-del to get past the start screen...effectively crash the start screen to get to the login screen. Awesome.
 Also - I noticed the battery was being drained every night. I read up on it and found where someone disabled Wi-Fi and it stopped. Yep. So every night I have to disable Wi-Fi to keep the battery from being drained, probably from Cortana - the program that installs and runs even though you say NO at install.
   I do believe Win 10 just might be as bad as Windows ME at this point. Equally as buggy.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Bliepreister anyway - telling us how wrong we all are?
> I read today where Windows 10 is supposed to be the last Windows release forever. This is it. "Upgrades and changes" will happen automatically, as Windows turns itself over to a "continual improvement" model.
> Haha...yeah like this is going to happen!!
> Once again I see Microsoft has made yet another bad decision. This forced adware and data collection model will be the undoing of Windows as the top OS. And I have never said this before mind you.
> Forcing upgrades that trashes what you were working on, breaks your system and freezes your PC at random will not be acceptable and finally your average PC user will start looking at alternatives.
> Apple overtook Microsoft as the worlds most valuable tech company several years ago, and now Apple and Linux just might overtake the PC operating system stranglehold M$ has.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not entirely wrong but also not right.
> Windows 10 is not the greatest OS, true. Many suffer freezes. But if you would take action instead of complaining here, you would have noted that Windows is not a piece of concrete but can be modified.
> For example, if you don´t like mandatory updates, disable Windows Update (you have to enable it every time you want to install an update) or use the Windows Update KB3073930 which allows you to hide updates so that they won´t be installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you are!
> Unless I am reading something wrong - I keep seeing the word "temporarily" stops updates and/or driver updates. At the same time - about 1-200 users would have half the knowledge do do this.
> I am sure Geeksquad and company LOOOOOVE Windows 10.
> I have also been reading up on installing Linux with Win10...and M$ has taken the difficulty further since apparently a Windows update may overwrite the MBR...gee...wonder why?
> 
> Meantime...at least 3/4 the time I have to hit ctrl-alt-del to get past the start screen...effectively crash the start screen to get to the login screen. Awesome.
> Also - I noticed the battery was being drained every night. I read up on it and found where someone disabled Wi-Fi and it stopped. Yep. So every night I have to disable Wi-Fi to keep the battery from being drained, probably from Cortana - the program that installs and runs even though you say NO at install.
> I do believe Win 10 just might be as bad as Windows ME at this point. Equally as buggy.
Click to expand...

At least, you can use it. My screen always turns black after a while and only the reset button helps. You should take another OS indeed but must it be Linux? I switched back to Windows 8.

However, the description suggests "temporarily" but a banned update should be banned permanently.
However, if you disable Windows Update but still want Updates:
Windows 10 Update Pack by DrWindows - Februar 2016


----------



## Kat

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??  On Windows 10 you cannot stop automatic updates???????
> Only way is to set your network to "metered connection"....anyone done this? Any other ill effects of doing this?
> I really hate automatic updates for the above post reason....dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go in and set it to notify you to set a time to do the update. Hen you do it when you want, and can delete what you want.
> Microsoft said they set things to auto because they wanted to make sure W10 stays up to date..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean delete what you want? The updates are mandatory - all of them.
Click to expand...




I have gone in and deleted updates that were put in. One in particular was messing with my email program. Made it crash all the time. If MS put it back in, I deleted it again. Eventually between MS and the email program....they did a fix for it.
I guess I should have said if you delete the update, eventually it does get put back in...but it also eventually gets fixed..


----------



## Indeependent

Kat said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??  On Windows 10 you cannot stop automatic updates???????
> Only way is to set your network to "metered connection"....anyone done this? Any other ill effects of doing this?
> I really hate automatic updates for the above post reason....dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go in and set it to notify you to set a time to do the update. Hen you do it when you want, and can delete what you want.
> Microsoft said they set things to auto because they wanted to make sure W10 stays up to date..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean delete what you want? The updates are mandatory - all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone in and deleted updates that were put in. One in particular was messing with my email program. Made it crash all the time. If MS put it back in, I deleted it again. Eventually between MS and the email program....they did a fix for it.
> I guess I should have said if you delete the update, eventually it does get put back in...but it also eventually gets fixed..
Click to expand...

And eventually the sun will go nova.


----------



## Kat

Indeependent said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF??  On Windows 10 you cannot stop automatic updates???????
> Only way is to set your network to "metered connection"....anyone done this? Any other ill effects of doing this?
> I really hate automatic updates for the above post reason....dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go in and set it to notify you to set a time to do the update. Hen you do it when you want, and can delete what you want.
> Microsoft said they set things to auto because they wanted to make sure W10 stays up to date..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean delete what you want? The updates are mandatory - all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone in and deleted updates that were put in. One in particular was messing with my email program. Made it crash all the time. If MS put it back in, I deleted it again. Eventually between MS and the email program....they did a fix for it.
> I guess I should have said if you delete the update, eventually it does get put back in...but it also eventually gets fixed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And eventually the sun will go nova.
Click to expand...



Do whut? lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Kat said:


> I have gone in and deleted updates that were put in. One in particular was messing with my email program. Made it crash all the time. If MS put it back in, I deleted it again. Eventually between MS and the email program....they did a fix for it.
> I guess I should have said if you delete the update, eventually it does get put back in...but it also eventually gets fixed..



And this is how far we have come in the computing world....
Microsoft - oops...try again..oops...try again..oops...oh that got it...sorry!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Bliepreister anyway - telling us how wrong we all are?
> I read today where Windows 10 is supposed to be the last Windows release forever. This is it. "Upgrades and changes" will happen automatically, as Windows turns itself over to a "continual improvement" model.
> Haha...yeah like this is going to happen!!
> Once again I see Microsoft has made yet another bad decision. This forced adware and data collection model will be the undoing of Windows as the top OS. And I have never said this before mind you.
> Forcing upgrades that trashes what you were working on, breaks your system and freezes your PC at random will not be acceptable and finally your average PC user will start looking at alternatives.
> Apple overtook Microsoft as the worlds most valuable tech company several years ago, and now Apple and Linux just might overtake the PC operating system stranglehold M$ has.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not entirely wrong but also not right.
> Windows 10 is not the greatest OS, true. Many suffer freezes. But if you would take action instead of complaining here, you would have noted that Windows is not a piece of concrete but can be modified.
> For example, if you don´t like mandatory updates, disable Windows Update (you have to enable it every time you want to install an update) or use the Windows Update KB3073930 which allows you to hide updates so that they won´t be installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you are!
> Unless I am reading something wrong - I keep seeing the word "temporarily" stops updates and/or driver updates. At the same time - about 1-200 users would have half the knowledge do do this.
> I am sure Geeksquad and company LOOOOOVE Windows 10.
> I have also been reading up on installing Linux with Win10...and M$ has taken the difficulty further since apparently a Windows update may overwrite the MBR...gee...wonder why?
> 
> Meantime...at least 3/4 the time I have to hit ctrl-alt-del to get past the start screen...effectively crash the start screen to get to the login screen. Awesome.
> Also - I noticed the battery was being drained every night. I read up on it and found where someone disabled Wi-Fi and it stopped. Yep. So every night I have to disable Wi-Fi to keep the battery from being drained, probably from Cortana - the program that installs and runs even though you say NO at install.
> I do believe Win 10 just might be as bad as Windows ME at this point. Equally as buggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least, you can use it. My screen always turns black after a while and only the reset button helps. You should take another OS indeed but must it be Linux? I switched back to Windows 8.
> 
> However, the description suggests "temporarily" but a banned update should be banned permanently.
> However, if you disable Windows Update but still want Updates:
> Windows 10 Update Pack by DrWindows - Februar 2016
Click to expand...


I can't go back to Win 8...I just bought it. 
And another thing...PDF's open in a browser???? Windows once again doesn't come with a decent PDF reader? Reading a PDF in a browser is terrible. 
  When I get some time...Linuxmint. It will be good to be home again. And problem free.


----------



## jon_berzerk

iamwhatiseem said:


> So unfortunately I dropped my laptop while going down the stairs, over the banister...it didn't survive.
> So I bought a reasonable replacement..on sale for $329...Lenova ideapad 100-IBD...8GB ram, Intel i3.
> I don't need raw power, but I know better than to buy an "underpowered" laptop with Windows because I will lose hair.
> So after a week now, not sure I can take Win10. With Linux I am so used to the 1-2 second wakeup time...not the 5-6 second wakeup time...then the unnecessary screen that comes up and you have to hit a key for the login screen (what is the purpose of the first screen? drives me nuts)
> Steam had froze the whole PC twice, never happened with Linux....
> I get a work call where i need to look at email, open the laptop...what's this???  New features??...what..CRAP it "updated" and I can't do anything...till almost 10 minutes later....WTF Microsoft???  Get it right...ask first by default!!!
> Not looking good for keeping Windows...




we have windows 10 on our upstairs computer we had problems with the grandkids steam also 

we just keep it logged off and it is not a problem 

we seem to the like windows 10 we dont use the touch screen cause the cat does its own web surfing if we do --LOL

we are putting another one in the shop i am currently building 

otherwise we have a laptop in the den 

and a tablet and various kindles for the family room and such


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> I can't go back to Win 8...I just bought it


Why not?




iamwhatiseem said:


> And another thing...PDF's open in a browser???? Windows once again doesn't come with a decent PDF reader? Reading a PDF in a browser is terrible.


There should be a "modern app" for pdfs. I turn UAC off and thus none of these apps would work but I even removed them from the image, anyway.




iamwhatiseem said:


> When I get some time...Linuxmint. It will be good to be home again. And problem free.


This doesn´t take long.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go back to Win 8...I just bought it
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing...PDF's open in a browser???? Windows once again doesn't come with a decent PDF reader? Reading a PDF in a browser is terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There should be a "modern app" for pdfs. I turn UAC off and thus none of these apps would work but I even removed them from the image, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I get some time...Linuxmint. It will be good to be home again. And problem free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This doesn´t take long.
Click to expand...


I don't own a copy of Win 8...and I would only accept Win 8.1...absolutely hate the GUI of Win 8.
I installed Acrobat Reader...but my is it overbloated now! I need to view large PDF's regularly...some 100's of MB. 
The PDF viewer in Linux is perfect. It is very fast, and doesn't eat 20% of available memory.

If you mean the install won't take long...it could. I also have a copy of a great little Linux boot fixer that I have found to fix all of the BIOS/Windows roadblocks. Hopefully it works again.
 If you mena it didn't take long for me to abandon Windows...well...considering how bad Win 10 is...did you think it would?


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> WTF??  On Windows 10 you cannot stop automatic updates???????
> Only way is to set your network to "metered connection"....anyone done this? Any other ill effects of doing this?
> I really hate automatic updates for the above post reason....dammit



No ill effects. Simple to do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

I have had literally zero problems with Windows 10 across 400+ machines.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> Can you install Linux on that model? I'd like to get a laptop but they all have windows or osx. I'm not going back to either.



You can install Linux on most machines. The Microsoft Surface and Lenovo Yoga are exceptions, as they have part of the OS in firmware. But a cheap $300 laptop is unlikely to be a problem.

I'm running Ubuntu on the machine I'm posting from, but vastly prefer Windows 10, it's faster and runs more programs.


----------



## Kat

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone in and deleted updates that were put in. One in particular was messing with my email program. Made it crash all the time. If MS put it back in, I deleted it again. Eventually between MS and the email program....they did a fix for it.
> I guess I should have said if you delete the update, eventually it does get put back in...but it also eventually gets fixed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how far we have come in the computing world....
> Microsoft - oops...try again..oops...try again..oops...oh that got it...sorry!!
Click to expand...



Well, Kinda sorta. I still really like Windows 10....so far...


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you install Linux on that model? I'd like to get a laptop but they all have windows or osx. I'm not going back to either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can install Linux on most machines. The Microsoft Surface and Lenovo Yoga are exceptions, as they have part of the OS in firmware. But a cheap $300 laptop is unlikely to be a problem.
> 
> I'm running Ubuntu on the machine I'm posting from, but vastly prefer Windows 10, it's faster and runs more programs.
Click to expand...

There are hardware considerations so you might want to look into it. Also, you should have installed Lubuntu. The L is for Laptop, I don't know what specifically is different but it could matter. I don't need to run 50 different office programs when LibreOffice does it all. For free. I also like that the updating is when I choose, what I choose and no anti-virus needed. If I bought something with Windows on it, it would disappear fast.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> I have had literally zero problems with Windows 10 across 400+ machines.



Yes...and I have some awesome real estate in mid-southern Florida that I need to sell for tax purposes...I'll make you a millionaire!


----------



## Iceweasel

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had literally zero problems with Windows 10 across 400+ machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and I have some awesome real estate in mid-southern Florida that I need to sell for tax purposes...I'll make you a millionaire!
Click to expand...

It's an amazing coincidence that people that make money dicking around with Windows think so highly of it.

LOL


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Iceweasel said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had literally zero problems with Windows 10 across 400+ machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...and I have some awesome real estate in mid-southern Florida that I need to sell for tax purposes...I'll make you a millionaire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an amazing coincidence that people that make money dicking around with Windows think so highly of it.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


"100's of machines and no problems"...yes...and Santa Claus flies around the world in one night.
Hilarious


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> There are hardware considerations so you might want to look into it. Also, you should have installed Lubuntu. The L is for Laptop, I don't know what specifically is different but it could matter. I don't need to run 50 different office programs when LibreOffice does it all. For free. I also like that the updating is when I choose, what I choose and no anti-virus needed. If I bought something with Windows on it, it would disappear fast.



As long as you aren't doing things professionally, Libre works pretty decently. But it isn't office, not by a long shot. I'm finishing up my doctoral thesis, and I sure wouldn't try to do that with Libre. For one thing I am part of a team, and the collaboration tools are vital, as are the OLE features to Project, Visio, and Excel.

Anyway, on the same hardware, Windows 10 performs better. This has Vivid Vervet, because Ubuntu releases new versions constantly. 

Since IOS is the #1 target of viruses and malware, the old nonsense of Windows being more vulnerable is dead. Android (Linux) is the #2 target. The reason these two OS's get hit so often is simple, they are the biggest. 

Linux is not inherently safe, it just was traditionally too small to bother with. Oh, and some of those Android viruses are being set loose on Linux desktops, so don't get caught by your false sense of security.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yes...and I have some awesome real estate in mid-southern Florida that I need to sell for tax purposes...I'll make you a millionaire!



Why do you think most companies have not adopted Linux? I mean, since it is so much better?


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> "100's of machines and no problems"...yes...and Santa Claus flies around the world in one night.
> Hilarious



Why, because you have one obsolete 80286 which you can't get video drivers for your Trident card, ergo declare "Windows is shit?"


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are hardware considerations so you might want to look into it. Also, you should have installed Lubuntu. The L is for Laptop, I don't know what specifically is different but it could matter. I don't need to run 50 different office programs when LibreOffice does it all. For free. I also like that the updating is when I choose, what I choose and no anti-virus needed. If I bought something with Windows on it, it would disappear fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you aren't doing things professionally, Libre works pretty decently. But it isn't office, not by a long shot. I'm finishing up my doctoral thesis, and I sure wouldn't try to do that with Libre. For one thing I am part of a team, and the collaboration tools are vital, as are the OLE features to Project, Visio, and Excel.
> 
> Anyway, on the same hardware, Windows 10 performs better. This has Vivid Vervet, because Ubuntu releases new versions constantly.
> 
> Since IOS is the #1 target of viruses and malware, the old nonsense of Windows being more vulnerable is dead. Android (Linux) is the #2 target. The reason these two OS's get hit so often is simple, they are the biggest.
> 
> Linux is not inherently safe, it just was traditionally too small to bother with. Oh, and some of those Android viruses are being set loose on Linux desktops, so don't get caught by your false sense of security.
Click to expand...

You  are one funny dude. Is Windows safer than Linux? Never heard anyone say so, I don't even run anti-virus. Never did on the Macs either. I'm not even going to argue how stupid that is.

LTS is 5 years for a Linux distro. After that it quits updating but still works so I don't get that point either. I remember updates every time I checked with Windows so it's a weird point.

Look we get it. You live off of MS shit, it's how you eat. But when you have to come here and lie it's just pathetic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> You  are one funny dude. Is Windows safer than Linux? Never heard anyone say so, I don't even run anti-virus. Never did on the Macs either. I'm not even going to argue how stupid that is.



I didn't say that. I said that Linux was fairly safe from viruses for a long time because it was too small to bother with. Android has changed that.

Mobile Security Threats | Android Security Issues | Kaspersky Lab US

Most of these won't attack desktop Linux, a few will though.

The other issue is that that the Warez people, the major purveyors of viruses, were mostly running Linux and would target what they saw as noobs running WIndows.



> LTS is 5 years for a Linux distro. After that it quits updating but still works so I don't get that point either. I remember updates every time I checked with Windows so it's a weird point.
> 
> Look we get it. You live off of MS shit, it's how you eat. But when you have to come here and lie it's just pathetic.



Ubuntu updates just as often as Windows, which actually is a good thing, not a bad thing. I just pointed out that I'm one version back because Ubuntu is constantly releasing new versions. There is yet another one coming out next month. 


Oh, and what "lie" do you claim? I find you who have an OS as a religion to be unstable.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> I didn't say that. I said that Linux was fairly safe from viruses for a long time because it was too small to bother with. Android has changed that.
> 
> Mobile Security Threats | Android Security Issues | Kaspersky Lab US
> 
> Most of these won't attack desktop Linux, a few will though.
> 
> The other issue is that that the Warez people, the major purveyors of viruses, were mostly running Linux and would target what they saw as noobs running WIndows.


If I ever need antivirus software, I'll download it. But I'd never run Windows without. Your comparison with tablets and phones isn't realistic. My desktop isn't open, permissions required for everything. Android is user friendly (like windows) and wide open to attacks.



> LTS is 5 years for a Linux distro. After that it quits updating but still works so I don't get that point either. I remember updates every time I checked with Windows so it's a weird point.
> 
> Look we get it. You live off of MS shit, it's how you eat. But when you have to come here and lie it's just pathetic.





> Ubuntu updates just as often as Windows, which actually is a good thing, not a bad thing. I just pointed out that I'm one version back because Ubuntu is constantly releasing new versions. There is yet another one coming out next month.
> 
> 
> Oh, and what "lie" do you claim? I find you who have an OS as a religion to be unstable.


Look, asshole. I've used all of the above and like Linux best. You can't nurse off of them so you pound your tonsils on the Microsoft meat. Long term support updates for 5 years, no need to install a new release if you don't want to. When I eventually do, I'll spend an hour, put it on another partition, if I like it, I'll keep it. How is that inferior in some way? Program and system updates do come in, but so do Windows, so your point makes no sense.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> If I ever need antivirus software, I'll download it. But I'd never run Windows without. Your comparison with tablets and phones isn't realistic. My desktop isn't open, permissions required for everything. Android is user friendly (like windows) and wide open to attacks.



Because you are a fanatic, you shut your brain down,

I pointed out the fact that Apple and Linux were once considered immune to malware. But they weren't and aren't, they were simply irrelevant so no one bothered. The moment either of them got big, suddenly they became targets.

Can you grasp that? Can you calm yourself from your religious fervour long enough to comprehend what is being said? 



> Look, asshole. I've used all of the above and like Linux best. You can't nurse off of them so you pound your tonsils on the Microsoft meat. Long term support updates for 5 years, no need to install a new release if you don't want to. When I eventually do, I'll spend an hour, put it on another partition, if I like it, I'll keep it. How is that inferior in some way? Program and system updates do come in, but so do Windows, so your point makes no sense.



Moron, I'm running Linux as we speak.  I make sure I keep abreast of all desktop OS's. 

Yes, I am an actual professional, rather than an anger filled hobbyist. I have to support hundreds of machines in a business environment where they must work every day. Most of my users have zero chance of success with Linux.

I don't care if you run Linux, knock yourself out.  What you claim of Windows is a lie, as you know, but I have no tie to any OS, so I don't care what you run at home.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever need antivirus software, I'll download it. But I'd never run Windows without. Your comparison with tablets and phones isn't realistic. My desktop isn't open, permissions required for everything. Android is user friendly (like windows) and wide open to attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a fanatic, you shut your brain down,
> 
> I pointed out the fact that Apple and Linux were once considered immune to malware. But they weren't and aren't, they were simply irrelevant so no one bothered. The moment either of them got big, suddenly they became targets.
> 
> Can you grasp that? Can you calm yourself from your religious fervour long enough to comprehend what is being said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, asshole. I've used all of the above and like Linux best. You can't nurse off of them so you pound your tonsils on the Microsoft meat. Long term support updates for 5 years, no need to install a new release if you don't want to. When I eventually do, I'll spend an hour, put it on another partition, if I like it, I'll keep it. How is that inferior in some way? Program and system updates do come in, but so do Windows, so your point makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron, I'm running Linux as we speak.  I make sure I keep abreast of all desktop OS's.
> 
> Yes, I am an actual professional, rather than an anger filled hobbyist. I have to support hundreds of machines in a business environment where they must work every day. Most of my users have zero chance of success with Linux.
> 
> I don't care if you run Linux, knock yourself out.  What you claim of Windows is a lie, as you know, but I have no tie to any OS, so I don't care what you run at home.
Click to expand...

You're the fanatic. Fanatics lie and try desperately to misrepresent what others say. You can't stand it that not everyone gulps from the same fountain. Tough shit. You want to come here and lie about me, Linux or Windows and I'll call you on it. You make money with MS shit so you have an invested interest, I don't! 

How am I a moron because you have Linux going? That makes even less sense. What I claim of Windows is a lie? Fuck you. I said I wouldn't run it without anti-virus software, that's the truth. 

You went on about Linux updating as if it were somehow meaningful. Depending on the distro you get updates while it's current. Just like windows, although not as big. The distro you can replace every 5 years with a LTS distro. How is that a fault? Even every two years is no problem. Or one.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever need antivirus software, I'll download it. But I'd never run Windows without. Your comparison with tablets and phones isn't realistic. My desktop isn't open, permissions required for everything. Android is user friendly (like windows) and wide open to attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a fanatic, you shut your brain down,
> 
> I pointed out the fact that Apple and Linux were once considered immune to malware. But they weren't and aren't, they were simply irrelevant so no one bothered. The moment either of them got big, suddenly they became targets.
> 
> Can you grasp that? Can you calm yourself from your religious fervour long enough to comprehend what is being said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, asshole. I've used all of the above and like Linux best. You can't nurse off of them so you pound your tonsils on the Microsoft meat. Long term support updates for 5 years, no need to install a new release if you don't want to. When I eventually do, I'll spend an hour, put it on another partition, if I like it, I'll keep it. How is that inferior in some way? Program and system updates do come in, but so do Windows, so your point makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron, I'm running Linux as we speak.  I make sure I keep abreast of all desktop OS's.
> 
> Yes, I am an actual professional, rather than an anger filled hobbyist. I have to support hundreds of machines in a business environment where they must work every day. Most of my users have zero chance of success with Linux.
> 
> I don't care if you run Linux, knock yourself out.  What you claim of Windows is a lie, as you know, but I have no tie to any OS, so I don't care what you run at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the fanatic. Fanatics lie and try desperately to misrepresent what others say. You can't stand it that not everyone gulps from the same fountain. Tough shit. You want to come here and lie about me, Linux or Windows and I'll call you on it. You make money with MS shit so you have an invested interest, I don't!
> 
> How am I a moron because you have Linux going? That makes even less sense. What I claim of Windows is a lie? Fuck you. I said I wouldn't run it without anti-virus software, that's the truth.
> 
> You went on about Linux updating as if it were somehow meaningful. Depending on the distro you get updates while it's current. Just like windows, although not as big. The distro you can replace every 5 years with a LTS distro. How is that a fault? Even every two years is no problem. Or one.
Click to expand...


There are meds available that can help you.

I'm just sayin.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever need antivirus software, I'll download it. But I'd never run Windows without. Your comparison with tablets and phones isn't realistic. My desktop isn't open, permissions required for everything. Android is user friendly (like windows) and wide open to attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a fanatic, you shut your brain down,
> 
> I pointed out the fact that Apple and Linux were once considered immune to malware. But they weren't and aren't, they were simply irrelevant so no one bothered. The moment either of them got big, suddenly they became targets.
> 
> Can you grasp that? Can you calm yourself from your religious fervour long enough to comprehend what is being said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, asshole. I've used all of the above and like Linux best. You can't nurse off of them so you pound your tonsils on the Microsoft meat. Long term support updates for 5 years, no need to install a new release if you don't want to. When I eventually do, I'll spend an hour, put it on another partition, if I like it, I'll keep it. How is that inferior in some way? Program and system updates do come in, but so do Windows, so your point makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron, I'm running Linux as we speak.  I make sure I keep abreast of all desktop OS's.
> 
> Yes, I am an actual professional, rather than an anger filled hobbyist. I have to support hundreds of machines in a business environment where they must work every day. Most of my users have zero chance of success with Linux.
> 
> I don't care if you run Linux, knock yourself out.  What you claim of Windows is a lie, as you know, but I have no tie to any OS, so I don't care what you run at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the fanatic. Fanatics lie and try desperately to misrepresent what others say. You can't stand it that not everyone gulps from the same fountain. Tough shit. You want to come here and lie about me, Linux or Windows and I'll call you on it. You make money with MS shit so you have an invested interest, I don't!
> 
> How am I a moron because you have Linux going? That makes even less sense. What I claim of Windows is a lie? Fuck you. I said I wouldn't run it without anti-virus software, that's the truth.
> 
> You went on about Linux updating as if it were somehow meaningful. Depending on the distro you get updates while it's current. Just like windows, although not as big. The distro you can replace every 5 years with a LTS distro. How is that a fault? Even every two years is no problem. Or one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are meds available that can help you.
> 
> I'm just sayin.
Click to expand...

I've got my meds right here. Plasma 5 on Kubuntu. Two monitors, four desktops, eight open programs, including Chromium and Firefox.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> I've got my meds right here. Plasma 5 on Kubuntu. Two monitors, four desktops, eight open programs, including Chromium and Firefox.



Well aren't you special...







Say sparky, how long does it take to open Catia on that Kuntu machine?  Oh, that's right. Well, how about Project? Oops, another no go. Well, SQL Management studio then? Ooops..

I'll quit fucking with you, we know Linux doesn't do business. So, how about Gimp2, you CAN run  that. Pops up in just under 4 seconds on this I7 with Windows 10. Depixelate on a 3858 X 2337 .psd took about 2 seconds. But it's got 8 cores to use, oh wait, Ubuntu doesn't hyperthread, so you could only use the 4 physical cores...


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my meds right here. Plasma 5 on Kubuntu. Two monitors, four desktops, eight open programs, including Chromium and Firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't you special...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say sparky, how long does it take to open Catia on that Kuntu machine?  Oh, that's right. Well, how about Project? Oops, another no go. Well, SQL Management studio then? Ooops..
> 
> I'll quit fucking with you, we know Linux doesn't do business. So, how about Gimp2, you CAN run  that. Pops up in just under 4 seconds on this I7 with Windows 10. Depixelate on a 3858 X 2337 .psd took about 2 seconds. But it's got 8 cores to use, oh wait, Ubuntu doesn't hyperthread, so you could only use the 4 physical cores...
Click to expand...

LOL, how long does it take you to open Microsoft Paint on your Linux partition. Dude. I have Gimp of course. Open source programs comes out on open source operating systems first, you know. I mostly use Krita, I have very little use for Gimp anymore. 

I have a i7 8 core deal too. SSD hard drive. I click on shit and it just appears open. NO loading time. What's all that got to do with anything though?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

"Linux doesn't do business"....rotfl 
SQL management?...lol.... SQL  was being used when Bill Gates was still in braces. You think SQL is a Microsoft thing? Too funny.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> "Linux doesn't do business"....rotfl
> SQL management?...lol.... SQL  was being used when Bill Gates was still in braces. You think SQL is a Microsoft thing? Too funny.




Ubuntu <> Unix, sparky.

Those who do use Linux in business are using either Red Hat (paid) or Suse (Unix).

Try again.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Linux doesn't do business"....rotfl
> SQL management?...lol.... SQL  was being used when Bill Gates was still in braces. You think SQL is a Microsoft thing? Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubuntu <> Unix, sparky.
> 
> Those who do use Linux in business are using either Red Hat (paid) or Suse (Unix).
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about? You said "Linux don't do business"...wtf does that have to do with Ubuntu?


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Linux doesn't do business"....rotfl
> SQL management?...lol.... SQL  was being used when Bill Gates was still in braces. You think SQL is a Microsoft thing? Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubuntu <> Unix, sparky.
> 
> Those who do use Linux in business are using either Red Hat (paid) or Suse (Unix).
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...

Fascinating inside knowledge there, Poindexter ....oh wait, Google uses Linux Mint to develop Android.

Fail.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> Fascinating inside knowledge there, Poindexter ....oh wait, Google uses Linux Mint to develop Android.
> 
> Fail.





Wow, Android is Linux based, who would have guessed?


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my meds right here. Plasma 5 on Kubuntu. Two monitors, four desktops, eight open programs, including Chromium and Firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't you special...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say sparky, how long does it take to open Catia on that Kuntu machine?  Oh, that's right. Well, how about Project? Oops, another no go. Well, SQL Management studio then? Ooops..
> 
> I'll quit fucking with you, we know Linux doesn't do business. So, how about Gimp2, you CAN run  that. Pops up in just under 4 seconds on this I7 with Windows 10. Depixelate on a 3858 X 2337 .psd took about 2 seconds. But it's got 8 cores to use, oh wait, Ubuntu doesn't hyperthread, so you could only use the 4 physical cores...
Click to expand...

Still tethered to the M$ propaganda machine I see........  Well, guess ya gotta worship something.......


----------



## Kat




----------



## HenryBHough

The wheels fell off Windows when Gates hired those laid-off hair shirt designers to write the latest version......


----------



## Kat

Honestly HenryBHough  10 works well for me. (now watch my computer go out).


----------



## HenryBHough

Kat, just press the button below and see what happens to Windows 10!


----------



## Ringel05

Well I discovered my wifi problem on this laptop which I thought was M$ related was really my wifi card going bad (why I first dumped Windows on this machine).  Less than five minutes to replace it and configure it on reboot.  Reinstalled with the 8.1 disc that came with it then upgraded again to Win 10.  Turned off almost everything in settings, uninstalled almost all the Win 10 bloatware (can't uninstall Cortana or Edge as they're part of the core but disabled them and IE), blocked telemetry, turned off updates, installed Classic Shell start menu and installed the old Windows 7 games.  
So far so good and it is much faster.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Well I discovered my wifi problem on this laptop which I thought was M$ related was really my wifi card going bad (why I first dumped Windows on this machine).  Less than five minutes to replace it and configure it on reboot.  Reinstalled with the 8.1 disc that came with it then upgraded again to Win 10.  Turned off almost everything in settings, uninstalled almost all the Win 10 bloatware (can't uninstall Cortana or Edge as they're part of the core but disabled them and IE), blocked telemetry, turned off updates, installed Classic Shell start menu and installed the old Windows 7 games.
> So far so good and it is much faster.


Why unhappy with Windows 8.1? So much effort...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bought a new computer Tuesday last, removed the adware, and MSW 10 seems fine,


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I discovered my wifi problem on this laptop which I thought was M$ related was really my wifi card going bad (why I first dumped Windows on this machine).  Less than five minutes to replace it and configure it on reboot.  Reinstalled with the 8.1 disc that came with it then upgraded again to Win 10.  Turned off almost everything in settings, uninstalled almost all the Win 10 bloatware (can't uninstall Cortana or Edge as they're part of the core but disabled them and IE), blocked telemetry, turned off updates, installed Classic Shell start menu and installed the old Windows 7 games.
> So far so good and it is much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Why unhappy with Windows 8.1? So much effort...
Click to expand...

I was part of the user Beta testing for 8, was one of many that told them 8 was great for tablets and phones but would not be accepted by most using laptops and desktops, I was right.  Since I use laptops and desktops I've despised 8 and 8.1 since I tested it.  As to why I do my best to configure 10 to be more like 7 plus turn off so many M$ added features......  Win 10 is a bastard hybrid of 8.1 and 7 (visually) that is adware and spyware disguised as an operating system but it has some obvious improvements over both 7 and 8.  At least there are enough people who think like me otherwise all those workarounds wouldn't be available.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I discovered my wifi problem on this laptop which I thought was M$ related was really my wifi card going bad (why I first dumped Windows on this machine).  Less than five minutes to replace it and configure it on reboot.  Reinstalled with the 8.1 disc that came with it then upgraded again to Win 10.  Turned off almost everything in settings, uninstalled almost all the Win 10 bloatware (can't uninstall Cortana or Edge as they're part of the core but disabled them and IE), blocked telemetry, turned off updates, installed Classic Shell start menu and installed the old Windows 7 games.
> So far so good and it is much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Why unhappy with Windows 8.1? So much effort...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was part of the user Beta testing for 8, was one of many that told them 8 was great for tablets and phones but would not be accepted by most using laptops and desktops, I was right.  Since I use laptops and desktops I've despised 8 and 8.1 since I tested it.  As to why I do my best to configure 10 to be more like 7 plus turn off so many M$ added features......  Win 10 is a bastard hybrid of 8.1 and 7 (visually) that is adware and spyware disguised as an operating system but it has some obvious improvements over both 7 and 8.  At least there are enough people who think like me otherwise all those workarounds wouldn't be available.
Click to expand...

By installing startisback, you get rid of all these Windows 8 features like chams bar etc and you get a proper start menu. It is like Windows 7 then with just a 1 MB tool.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I discovered my wifi problem on this laptop which I thought was M$ related was really my wifi card going bad (why I first dumped Windows on this machine).  Less than five minutes to replace it and configure it on reboot.  Reinstalled with the 8.1 disc that came with it then upgraded again to Win 10.  Turned off almost everything in settings, uninstalled almost all the Win 10 bloatware (can't uninstall Cortana or Edge as they're part of the core but disabled them and IE), blocked telemetry, turned off updates, installed Classic Shell start menu and installed the old Windows 7 games.
> So far so good and it is much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Why unhappy with Windows 8.1? So much effort...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was part of the user Beta testing for 8, was one of many that told them 8 was great for tablets and phones but would not be accepted by most using laptops and desktops, I was right.  Since I use laptops and desktops I've despised 8 and 8.1 since I tested it.  As to why I do my best to configure 10 to be more like 7 plus turn off so many M$ added features......  Win 10 is a bastard hybrid of 8.1 and 7 (visually) that is adware and spyware disguised as an operating system but it has some obvious improvements over both 7 and 8.  At least there are enough people who think like me otherwise all those workarounds wouldn't be available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By installing startisback, you get rid of all these Windows 8 features like chams bar etc and you get a proper start menu. It is like Windows 7 then with just a 1 MB tool.
Click to expand...

Startisback costs, it's cheap but still.  Also not sure I want any Russian to have any of my banking information, might have trace back banking abilities............


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I discovered my wifi problem on this laptop which I thought was M$ related was really my wifi card going bad (why I first dumped Windows on this machine).  Less than five minutes to replace it and configure it on reboot.  Reinstalled with the 8.1 disc that came with it then upgraded again to Win 10.  Turned off almost everything in settings, uninstalled almost all the Win 10 bloatware (can't uninstall Cortana or Edge as they're part of the core but disabled them and IE), blocked telemetry, turned off updates, installed Classic Shell start menu and installed the old Windows 7 games.
> So far so good and it is much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Why unhappy with Windows 8.1? So much effort...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was part of the user Beta testing for 8, was one of many that told them 8 was great for tablets and phones but would not be accepted by most using laptops and desktops, I was right.  Since I use laptops and desktops I've despised 8 and 8.1 since I tested it.  As to why I do my best to configure 10 to be more like 7 plus turn off so many M$ added features......  Win 10 is a bastard hybrid of 8.1 and 7 (visually) that is adware and spyware disguised as an operating system but it has some obvious improvements over both 7 and 8.  At least there are enough people who think like me otherwise all those workarounds wouldn't be available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By installing startisback, you get rid of all these Windows 8 features like chams bar etc and you get a proper start menu. It is like Windows 7 then with just a 1 MB tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Startisback costs, it's cheap but still.  Also not sure I want any Russian to have any of my banking information, might have trace back banking abilities............
Click to expand...

There are ...ehhhm.. "workarounds".
Surely, I offered it already, I guess. Here you got both versions. The Win 10 Version can prevent Cortana from starting with the system 

Download Startisback.zip (2.05 MB) now. Fast and easy with at workupload.com

Well, the Win 8 version is an original with a license to be added to the registry (reg file). The Win 10 version has a license already included in the installer. Do not use versions that come with "patches" or "activators".

I know, sounds like advertising in the first place but it is the best tool and includes no compromises or disadvantages. I would neither use Win8 or 10 without it.


----------



## Ringel05

That link tell me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Oh and something about login and sharing......  No thaa


Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I discovered my wifi problem on this laptop which I thought was M$ related was really my wifi card going bad (why I first dumped Windows on this machine).  Less than five minutes to replace it and configure it on reboot.  Reinstalled with the 8.1 disc that came with it then upgraded again to Win 10.  Turned off almost everything in settings, uninstalled almost all the Win 10 bloatware (can't uninstall Cortana or Edge as they're part of the core but disabled them and IE), blocked telemetry, turned off updates, installed Classic Shell start menu and installed the old Windows 7 games.
> So far so good and it is much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Why unhappy with Windows 8.1? So much effort...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was part of the user Beta testing for 8, was one of many that told them 8 was great for tablets and phones but would not be accepted by most using laptops and desktops, I was right.  Since I use laptops and desktops I've despised 8 and 8.1 since I tested it.  As to why I do my best to configure 10 to be more like 7 plus turn off so many M$ added features......  Win 10 is a bastard hybrid of 8.1 and 7 (visually) that is adware and spyware disguised as an operating system but it has some obvious improvements over both 7 and 8.  At least there are enough people who think like me otherwise all those workarounds wouldn't be available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By installing startisback, you get rid of all these Windows 8 features like chams bar etc and you get a proper start menu. It is like Windows 7 then with just a 1 MB tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Startisback costs, it's cheap but still.  Also not sure I want any Russian to have any of my banking information, might have trace back banking abilities............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are ...ehhhm.. "workarounds".
> Surely, I offered it already, I guess. Here you got both versions. The Win 10 Version can prevent Cortana from starting with the system
> 
> Download Startisback.zip (2.05 MB) now. Fast and easy with at workupload.com
> 
> Well, the Win 8 version is an original with a license to be added to the registry (reg file). The Win 10 version has a license already included in the installer. Do not use versions that come with "patches" or "activators".
> 
> I know, sounds like advertising in the first place but it is the best tool and includes no compromises or disadvantages. I would neither use Win8 or 10 without it.
Click to expand...


That link wants me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Also want's me to login to "share".....  Thanks, no thanks. 
I'm happy with what I've done.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> That link tell me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Oh and something about login and sharing......  No thaa
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why unhappy with Windows 8.1? So much effort...
> 
> 
> 
> I was part of the user Beta testing for 8, was one of many that told them 8 was great for tablets and phones but would not be accepted by most using laptops and desktops, I was right.  Since I use laptops and desktops I've despised 8 and 8.1 since I tested it.  As to why I do my best to configure 10 to be more like 7 plus turn off so many M$ added features......  Win 10 is a bastard hybrid of 8.1 and 7 (visually) that is adware and spyware disguised as an operating system but it has some obvious improvements over both 7 and 8.  At least there are enough people who think like me otherwise all those workarounds wouldn't be available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By installing startisback, you get rid of all these Windows 8 features like chams bar etc and you get a proper start menu. It is like Windows 7 then with just a 1 MB tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Startisback costs, it's cheap but still.  Also not sure I want any Russian to have any of my banking information, might have trace back banking abilities............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are ...ehhhm.. "workarounds".
> Surely, I offered it already, I guess. Here you got both versions. The Win 10 Version can prevent Cortana from starting with the system
> 
> Download Startisback.zip (2.05 MB) now. Fast and easy with at workupload.com
> 
> Well, the Win 8 version is an original with a license to be added to the registry (reg file). The Win 10 version has a license already included in the installer. Do not use versions that come with "patches" or "activators".
> 
> I know, sounds like advertising in the first place but it is the best tool and includes no compromises or disadvantages. I would neither use Win8 or 10 without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That link wants me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Also want's me to login to "share".....  Thanks, no thanks.
> I'm happy with what I've done.
Click to expand...

IDK whats going on. I am currently testing Opera which has now an inbuilt adblocker that I have enabled instead of adblock plus. workupload neither displays ads nor does it refuse to work. It also features sharing without registration (that´s why I chose it to be my new upload tool, I don´t have an account there). And cookies? Yeah, maybe, didn´t care. Almost every page sets cookies, no problem there. However, if you are interested in good stuff, download it. There is no one forcing you to do so, though


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That link tell me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Oh and something about login and sharing......  No thaa
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was part of the user Beta testing for 8, was one of many that told them 8 was great for tablets and phones but would not be accepted by most using laptops and desktops, I was right.  Since I use laptops and desktops I've despised 8 and 8.1 since I tested it.  As to why I do my best to configure 10 to be more like 7 plus turn off so many M$ added features......  Win 10 is a bastard hybrid of 8.1 and 7 (visually) that is adware and spyware disguised as an operating system but it has some obvious improvements over both 7 and 8.  At least there are enough people who think like me otherwise all those workarounds wouldn't be available.
> 
> 
> 
> By installing startisback, you get rid of all these Windows 8 features like chams bar etc and you get a proper start menu. It is like Windows 7 then with just a 1 MB tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Startisback costs, it's cheap but still.  Also not sure I want any Russian to have any of my banking information, might have trace back banking abilities............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are ...ehhhm.. "workarounds".
> Surely, I offered it already, I guess. Here you got both versions. The Win 10 Version can prevent Cortana from starting with the system
> 
> Download Startisback.zip (2.05 MB) now. Fast and easy with at workupload.com
> 
> Well, the Win 8 version is an original with a license to be added to the registry (reg file). The Win 10 version has a license already included in the installer. Do not use versions that come with "patches" or "activators".
> 
> I know, sounds like advertising in the first place but it is the best tool and includes no compromises or disadvantages. I would neither use Win8 or 10 without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That link wants me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Also want's me to login to "share".....  Thanks, no thanks.
> I'm happy with what I've done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK whats going on. I am currently testing Opera which has now an inbuilt adblocker that I have enabled instead of adblock plus. workupload neither displays ads nor does it refuse to work. It also features sharing without registration (that´s why I chose it to be my new upload tool, I don´t have an account there). And cookies? Yeah, maybe, didn´t care. Almost every page sets cookies, no problem there. However, if you are interested in good stuff, download it. There is no one forcing you to do so, though
Click to expand...

Download what?  Nothing there to download.


----------



## IsaacNewton

As noted you can set Windows Update to run when you want in general.

For the 'Lock Screen', that is the static screen when you first start Windows 10, there is a procedure to eliminate that entirely. It requires a small change in the registry. Check at CNET or search for it online. Why MS wouldn't make this an option to turn on and off is another point of mediocrity. What good is this screen in the first place? "Hi, here's a new Windows, we've spent three years figuring out how to waste you time for no apparent reason".

Also, you can download Windows 10 onto a Flash Drive and do a clean hard drive format (as if you had a Windows 10 disc) and format and  install from the Flash Drive. Search for this option as well. If you have a valid Activation Key from Windows 7 or 8 you can use that to activate your new install of Windows 10. Also, when upgrading to Windows 10 you can select an option that will put all of your files, not the programs but just files, into a folder called Windows.old or something similar that will be there when the new version of Windows 10 is up and running. So you won't lose all those files. (Only when upgrading from one Windows to another. A clean install with format won't save the old files.)

I also held out with Windows 7 even though they've been trying to force me to upgrade since August last year. Windows XP has been by far the best Windows OS. Windows 7 is a close second. The rest suck moth balls. I'd be happy if they just upgraded XP every two years. "Get ready for XP-2018. XP-2020 is due out in a couple months..."

Windows 10 seems to run well so far (I've had it for a week), but the changes they made were cosmetic and many are just intrusive. I turned off Cortana, deleted almost all the Xbox looking squares on the start menu. All they did was make it different how you do things. You don't left click Start to restart or turn your pc off, you right click then select from a menu. Thank you for changing something just so you can say you changed it.

After Windows 10 installed a week ago they ask you to do a survey. I asked how it is they have unlimited money to hire the best people and they continuallly, over DECADES, get things wrong. I also am one who will be looking to move to a Mac.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That link tell me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Oh and something about login and sharing......  No thaa
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> By installing startisback, you get rid of all these Windows 8 features like chams bar etc and you get a proper start menu. It is like Windows 7 then with just a 1 MB tool.
> 
> 
> 
> Startisback costs, it's cheap but still.  Also not sure I want any Russian to have any of my banking information, might have trace back banking abilities............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are ...ehhhm.. "workarounds".
> Surely, I offered it already, I guess. Here you got both versions. The Win 10 Version can prevent Cortana from starting with the system
> 
> Download Startisback.zip (2.05 MB) now. Fast and easy with at workupload.com
> 
> Well, the Win 8 version is an original with a license to be added to the registry (reg file). The Win 10 version has a license already included in the installer. Do not use versions that come with "patches" or "activators".
> 
> I know, sounds like advertising in the first place but it is the best tool and includes no compromises or disadvantages. I would neither use Win8 or 10 without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That link wants me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Also want's me to login to "share".....  Thanks, no thanks.
> I'm happy with what I've done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK whats going on. I am currently testing Opera which has now an inbuilt adblocker that I have enabled instead of adblock plus. workupload neither displays ads nor does it refuse to work. It also features sharing without registration (that´s why I chose it to be my new upload tool, I don´t have an account there). And cookies? Yeah, maybe, didn´t care. Almost every page sets cookies, no problem there. However, if you are interested in good stuff, download it. There is no one forcing you to do so, though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download what?  Nothing there to download.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That link tell me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Oh and something about login and sharing......  No thaa
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Startisback costs, it's cheap but still.  Also not sure I want any Russian to have any of my banking information, might have trace back banking abilities............
> 
> 
> 
> There are ...ehhhm.. "workarounds".
> Surely, I offered it already, I guess. Here you got both versions. The Win 10 Version can prevent Cortana from starting with the system
> 
> Download Startisback.zip (2.05 MB) now. Fast and easy with at workupload.com
> 
> Well, the Win 8 version is an original with a license to be added to the registry (reg file). The Win 10 version has a license already included in the installer. Do not use versions that come with "patches" or "activators".
> 
> I know, sounds like advertising in the first place but it is the best tool and includes no compromises or disadvantages. I would neither use Win8 or 10 without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That link wants me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Also want's me to login to "share".....  Thanks, no thanks.
> I'm happy with what I've done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK whats going on. I am currently testing Opera which has now an inbuilt adblocker that I have enabled instead of adblock plus. workupload neither displays ads nor does it refuse to work. It also features sharing without registration (that´s why I chose it to be my new upload tool, I don´t have an account there). And cookies? Yeah, maybe, didn´t care. Almost every page sets cookies, no problem there. However, if you are interested in good stuff, download it. There is no one forcing you to do so, though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download what?  Nothing there to download.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nope, nothing like that at the link you provided.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That link tell me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Oh and something about login and sharing......  No thaa
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are ...ehhhm.. "workarounds".
> Surely, I offered it already, I guess. Here you got both versions. The Win 10 Version can prevent Cortana from starting with the system
> 
> Download Startisback.zip (2.05 MB) now. Fast and easy with at workupload.com
> 
> Well, the Win 8 version is an original with a license to be added to the registry (reg file). The Win 10 version has a license already included in the installer. Do not use versions that come with "patches" or "activators".
> 
> I know, sounds like advertising in the first place but it is the best tool and includes no compromises or disadvantages. I would neither use Win8 or 10 without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That link wants me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Also want's me to login to "share".....  Thanks, no thanks.
> I'm happy with what I've done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK whats going on. I am currently testing Opera which has now an inbuilt adblocker that I have enabled instead of adblock plus. workupload neither displays ads nor does it refuse to work. It also features sharing without registration (that´s why I chose it to be my new upload tool, I don´t have an account there). And cookies? Yeah, maybe, didn´t care. Almost every page sets cookies, no problem there. However, if you are interested in good stuff, download it. There is no one forcing you to do so, though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download what?  Nothing there to download.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, nothing like that at the link you provided.
Click to expand...

Can you make a screenshot for me?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That link tell me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Oh and something about login and sharing......  No thaa
> That link wants me to disable my adblockers and accept cookies......  Also want's me to login to "share".....  Thanks, no thanks.
> I'm happy with what I've done.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK whats going on. I am currently testing Opera which has now an inbuilt adblocker that I have enabled instead of adblock plus. workupload neither displays ads nor does it refuse to work. It also features sharing without registration (that´s why I chose it to be my new upload tool, I don´t have an account there). And cookies? Yeah, maybe, didn´t care. Almost every page sets cookies, no problem there. However, if you are interested in good stuff, download it. There is no one forcing you to do so, though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download what?  Nothing there to download.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, nothing like that at the link you provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you make a screenshot for me?
Click to expand...

Nope, never done it and don't know how besides like I said, I'm happy with what I've done so far.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK whats going on. I am currently testing Opera which has now an inbuilt adblocker that I have enabled instead of adblock plus. workupload neither displays ads nor does it refuse to work. It also features sharing without registration (that´s why I chose it to be my new upload tool, I don´t have an account there). And cookies? Yeah, maybe, didn´t care. Almost every page sets cookies, no problem there. However, if you are interested in good stuff, download it. There is no one forcing you to do so, though
> 
> 
> 
> Download what?  Nothing there to download.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, nothing like that at the link you provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you make a screenshot for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never done it and don't know how besides like I said, I'm happy with what I've done so far.
Click to expand...

Oh it is easy. When the page says you there is no file available press print, open paint, press ctrl+v and save the image.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Download what?  Nothing there to download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, nothing like that at the link you provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you make a screenshot for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never done it and don't know how besides like I said, I'm happy with what I've done so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it is easy. When the page says you there is no file available press print, open paint, press ctrl+v and save the image.
Click to expand...

Thanks but again, not interested.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, nothing like that at the link you provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you make a screenshot for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never done it and don't know how besides like I said, I'm happy with what I've done so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it is easy. When the page says you there is no file available press print, open paint, press ctrl+v and save the image.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but again, not interested.
Click to expand...

I just want to know if that worksupload works.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Have Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70.

I can feel the pain.

It does automatic updates. Was able to familiarize myself with most of the settings.

Problem is I haven't been able to successfully delete PDF files and have been unsuccessful in downloading Linux.

Upgraded to Windows 10 and haven't experienced too many problems. Occasional freezing. 

I use it for the basics and fire up the ACER for the necessary computer needs.

I've had it for 6 months and hopefully will get used to all the functions.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, nothing like that at the link you provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make a screenshot for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never done it and don't know how besides like I said, I'm happy with what I've done so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it is easy. When the page says you there is no file available press print, open paint, press ctrl+v and save the image.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but again, not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to know if that worksupload works.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make a screenshot for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, never done it and don't know how besides like I said, I'm happy with what I've done so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it is easy. When the page says you there is no file available press print, open paint, press ctrl+v and save the image.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but again, not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to know if that worksupload works.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So there is no error but you just have the adblocker enabled. Thanks.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, never done it and don't know how besides like I said, I'm happy with what I've done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it is easy. When the page says you there is no file available press print, open paint, press ctrl+v and save the image.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but again, not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to know if that worksupload works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So there is no error but you just have the adblocker enabled. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Yup and I'm not disabling it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Yup and I'm not disabling it.



Damn straight....what I especially find insulting is retail sites that I buy stuff from complain about AdBlocker.
Why are they not happy enough that I am their customer? It is not good enough that I buy shit from you, you require to sell my presence to outside companies while I look for stuff to buy from YOU???
Screw em'.


----------

